# Lieber Mitarbeiter



## DER SCHWERE (27 Okt. 2012)

Lieber Mitarbeiter,

wir akzeptieren ab sofort keine ärztliche Krankenbescheinigung mehr als Beweis Ihrer Krankheit.
Wenn Sie in der Lage sind zum Arzt zu gehen, können Sie auch zur Arbeit kommen.

Operationen:
Operationen sind Ihnen untersagt. Solang Sie Mitarbeiter dieser Firma sind, brauchen Sie all Ihre Organe. Es ist Ihnen untersagt etwas entfernen zu lassen.
Wir haben Sie intakt eingestellt. Etwas entfernen zu lassen bedeutet eine
mutwillige Beschädigung der Personalstruktur und somit fristlose Kündigung.

Urlaub:
Jeder Mitarbeiter hat 52 freie Tage pro Jahr. Diese heißen Sonntag.

Sterbefall:
Das ist keine Entschuldigung um der Arbeit fern zu bleiben.
Es gibt nichts, dass Sie für Ihren toten Freund oder Verwandten noch tun können.
Suchen Sie sich jemanden, der Sie bei der Beisetzung vertritt.
In Ausnahmefällen, in denen Ihre Anwesenheit bei der Beerdigung unbedingt erforderlich ist, sollten sie den Termin auf den späten Nachmittag legen.

Wir erlauben Ihnen die Mittagspause durchzuarbeiten und dadurch eine halbe Stunde früher zu gehen, sofern Ihre tägliche Arbeit erledigt ist.

Eigener Tod:
Das ist der einzige Grund, der Ihre Abwesenheit entschuldigen kann. Sie sind verpflichtet dies 14 Tage im voraus anzukündigen, da Sie ja Ihren Nachfolger noch einarbeiten müssen.

Toilettennutzung:
Es wird zu viel wertvolle Arbeitszeit auf den Toiletten vergeudet. In Zukunft wird
die Toilette in alphabetischer Reihenfolge laut Plan benutzt. Alle die mit 'A' beginnen zwischen 08:20 und 08:40, dann die mit 'B' usw. Sollte es Ihnen nicht möglich sein in Ihrer zugewiesenen Zeit Ihr Geschäft zu verrichten, müssen Sie bis zum nächsten Tag warten, wenn Ihr Name wieder an der Reihe ist. In extremen Notfällen können Sie
mit einem Mitarbeiter tauschen, sofern Sie die schriftliche Einwilligung Ihres
Vorgesetzten haben. Die Toilettenzeit ist mit drei Minuten begrenzt. Danach ertönt ein Signalton, die Tür öffnet automatisch und das Klopapier wird eingezogen.

Mittagspause:
Zu dünne Leute haben eine Stunde, um mehr essen zu können,damit Sie gesünder aussehen. Normale Leute haben eine halbe Stunde um Ihre Figur zu erhalten. Dicke Leute haben fünf Minuten. Das reicht um eine Diätpille zu schlucken und ein Slimfast zu trinken.

Kleidungsvorschrift
Sie haben sich entsprechend Ihres Gehaltes zu kleiden. Wenn Sie Designer Anzüge oder Markenartikel tragen gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie keine Gehaltserhöhung brauchen.

Danke für Ihr loyales Verhalten gegenüber der Firma. Wir sind dazu da, Ihnen eine
positive Arbeitserfahrung zu geben. Darum richten Sie alle Fragen, Kommentare, Befürchtungen, Beschwerden, Frustrationen, Aggressionen,
Ängste, Vorschläge usw. an jemand anderen und nicht an uns.

Wir wünschen einen produktiven Tag.

...Ansonsten droht Abmahnung!!!​


----------



## comatron (27 Okt. 2012)

Hat dir denn keiner gesagt, dass der eigene Arbeitsvertrag auch nicht mal auszugsweise veröffentlicht werden darf ?


----------



## neman64 (27 Okt. 2012)

Da würde ich nicht anfangen zu Arbeiten


----------



## Avikon (28 Okt. 2012)

Warum nicht dort arbeiten? Als CHEF!!!!:thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Okt. 2012)

wo ist der Witz?


----------



## Ludger77 (29 Okt. 2012)

:WOW::WOW:
Schöner Witz, oder doch nicht ??


----------



## wusel (10 Juni 2014)

tach - sag mal ?! - arbeitest du bei mir in der firma


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2014)

neman64 schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht anfangen zu Arbeiten



Auch nicht wenn dein Gehalt 6000 € Netto beträgt


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juni 2014)

Ist das der Standard-Celebboard-Admin-Vertrag


----------

